# Toilet paper trick



## nmaho (Feb 22, 2014)

Put up toilet paper outside room with stove. I have small fan on on opposite side of room  blowing at stove and toilet  paper is showing air flow flowing out of room. I ll check in a couple of hours and see how much heat flows into hallway and up the stairs.


----------



## Dix (Feb 22, 2014)

Been there, done that.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 22, 2014)

Why don't you just put up a couple of those little fans built to circulate air? You can get them at woodstove shops and probably Home Depot or Lowe's; I have two on upper parts of the doorways and they really move the heat around-for some reason I remember people referring to them as "muffin" fans....


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 23, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> View attachment 128271


Hey , that looks quite nice.   I bet the wife loves that.


----------



## Dix (Feb 23, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> Hey , that looks quite nice.   I bet the wife loves that.



She got over it pretty quick, actually.  She's a very reasonable person, once I lay down the law


----------



## Rickb (Feb 23, 2014)

Been there done that.....  Wife though I had lost my mind.


----------



## mark cline (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's another use for toilet paper besides the obvious. When I have to clean my glass after a smoldering burn. It happens once in a while. I'll lay a layer of TP  on the glass and spray it with the stove glass cleaner and let it sit for a bit. Keeps  the TP wet with the cleaner allowing  it to work .


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 23, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> She got over it pretty quick, actually.  She's a very reasonable person, once I lay down the law


Ha ha


----------



## Jags (Feb 24, 2014)

You haven't crossed any lines till the dog looks at you funny.  Then you know you have gone too far.


----------



## Dix (Feb 24, 2014)

Jags said:


> You haven't crossed any lines till the dog looks at you funny.  Then you know you have gone too far.



And vice a versa 

Unless you have terriers... then you have terriers, toilet paper, and tantrums


----------



## xman23 (Feb 25, 2014)

mark cline said:


> Here's another use for toilet paper besides the obvious. When I have to clean my glass after a smoldering burn. It happens once in a while. I'll lay a layer of TP  on the glass and spray it with the stove glass cleaner and let it sit for a bit. Keeps  the TP wet with the cleaner allowing  it to work .


 
Good idea, I got to give that a try. The cleaner does run down the glass before softening the tar. I use Fireview. It works well. Now, just need my wife to run the stove on a warm day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> And vice a versa
> 
> Unless you have terriers... then you have terriers, toilet paper, and tantrums




...and Manx cats. My half Manx/half Maine colon cat has on more than one occasion turned the toilet paper roll into a scratching post. I thought the resulting shredded tp roll with scraps all over the floor was funny ... My wife was not as amused.


----------



## Jags (Feb 25, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> .My half Manx/half Maine colon cat...



No offense intended, but that sounds like a crappy combo.  At least it is a fitting breed for the toilet paper trick.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2014)

Jags said:


> No offense intended, but that sounds like a crappy combo.  At least it is a fitting breed for the toilet paper trick.


 

Yeah, actually he kind of ended up with a short end of the stick gene-wise . . . he's compact, short fur and has a rump (no tail or even a nub) like a Manx, but has the ruff and weight of a Maine coon . . . meaning he's not the biggest cat we have, but definitely the heaviest.

Add in the fact that he is also the most uncoordinated (not sure if it's the lack of tail combined with the heavy weight), cannot climb a tree to save his soul and he often gets cling-ons . . . and well . . . this is why my wife says he is my "special needs cat.".


----------



## Jags (Feb 25, 2014)

Jake - you do realize that you typed: Maine COLON cat?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2014)

Jags said:


> Jake - you do realize that you typed: Maine COLON cat?


 

HehHeh . . . no I failed to notice that . . . this explains your comment. Stupid Auto Correct . . .

Although in hindsight . . . I did mention Harry S Truman's kling-on issues, right? So maybe Auto Correct knows more than I do.


----------



## Spud Monkey (Feb 25, 2014)

Guess everyone in Maine has Maine Coon cat of some sort...


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Feb 27, 2014)

I have my own toilet paper trick but, the wife said I had to stop doing it. She said it was scaring the children and making the dogs poop in the house.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 27, 2014)

My ex wife came to me one day and said she wanted breast implants. After a brief discussion where I knew I would be on the losing end I out right told her I couldn't afford to pay for that, after all they were going to cost in the range of $5000 each. I could see she was getting upset with me and I knew I would never win the argument so I told her to take a piece of toilet paper and run it up and down in between her breasts every night for six months and if her breasts didn't grow in size I would pay what ever she needed to get what she wanted. After thinking about it for a minute she asked how is rubbing toilet paper in between her breast was going to make them grow? I responded I'm not sure but it worked on your ass.

That is how she became my ex.

Sorry about the OT but when I read the tread title that joke was the first thing that popped in my head.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 27, 2014)

Put that one in the joke thread. Been on the Internet since Moby Dick was a minnow.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Saw that toilet paper trick on one of those ghost buster shows. If it moves you've got ghosts.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 1, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> She got over it pretty quick, actually.  She's a very reasonable person, once I lay down the law



Best post I have ever read........

I hope one of those stoves in your signature is in your dog house


----------



## Dix (Mar 1, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Best post I have ever read........
> 
> I hope one of those stoves in your signature is in your dog house



My whole house is the dog house.

Kinda hard to lay down the law to a wife when you don't have one, and you are a woman doing all this chit by yourself, pretty much.

You guys are just sooo busted !


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 1, 2014)

More power to you.  My wife helped me unload, split, and stack nearly a cord of wood today.  I want her to be able to do anything I can do.  I don't want her to need me, I want her to be independent, self-reliant and want me anyway


----------



## Dix (Mar 1, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> More power to you.  My wife helped me unload, split, and stack nearly a cord of wood today.  I want her to be able to do anything I can do.  I don't want her to need me, I want her to be independent, self-reliant and want me anyway



Do you have a brother??


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 3, 2014)

I do, but we are polar opposites.  He would rather work a second job and pay the oil man than to heat his home with wood.  

Sad really since we grew up in the same house with the same chores.


----------

